# Password Reset



## Corday

An update on the reset password email you might have received. If you didn't, please use the password reset function “forgot password”. To do so just go to log in >> once it redirects you click forgot password >> follow the steps provided. If you do not remember the email address associated with your account you can use the contact us tab at the bottom of the page to email us for assistance. Please select the “other” option and add subject “security password issues”

We apologize for any disruption this has caused to your forum experience.


----------

